# New Guy...



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just joined the forum this afternoon. Received a foot of snow last night, so decided there was nothing better to do than surf the net!

I'm from NE Iowa as my handle says and my names Jake. I'm probably one of the younger guys on here at 20 yrs old. I graduated from a local community college last May with a degree in Dairy Science.

My parents and brother-in-law bother milk cows and my grandpa is a row crop farmer. I help out on the farm(s) full time now since I'm done with school. I started a small herd of dairy cattle as a sophomore in high school and run them with my brother in laws cattle.

This past summer I started custom raising calves for my brother in law and hope to find another farm or two to custom raise calves for by spring. Would also like to get into growing hay and/or custom baling.

Hope you all got an empty seat for me! Hope to learn a lot here and not ask to many stupid questions!









Jake


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard , glad to have ya. THOMAS


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey jake,welcome aboard.Are you IADairyfarmer on NAT.I think we have emailed from NAT site.How is the hiefer raising going?Try to catch you on the chat some nite.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Jake, no such thing as a stupid question...fire away, welcome aboard


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys. Take Care!

Jake


----------

